# GEN 2 New Cruze Locally Avalible?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've noticed a few dealers near me have the new 2016 Cruze listed on cars.com so delivery should be fairly shortly in the Midwest. Anyone seen these yet on dealership lots? One local dealer has a window sticker that comes up on chevy.com. I couldn't even find the options listed on Chevrolet.com, and yet dealerships have orders placed. 

Recently attended the local Auto Show, and they didn't even have a new body style Cruze on the floor. They had a Cruze Limited, which I thought was a bit odd. 

Outside of unveilings and Auto Shows are there any GEN 2's in the wild yet? 

Moderators- 

Could we get a section for Discussion of the Generation #2 Cruzes and the Generation #2 1.4L engine under powertrain?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I will go out on a limb on this one and say I can see a separate section for the Gen#2 Cruze vs the Gen#1 Cruze since the body designs from what we have seen are radically different. however, I am not sure the 1.4 engine will require special attention Gen#1 vs. Gen#2. That will have to remain to be seen after the Gen#2 is released to the public, we get more engine specs. and a decision of CT admins. at that time.


To answer your question about availability Also I have not see any Gen2 Cruzes in the Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky area yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

<Moderator>

We're reviewing options right not on how to best restructure CruzeTalk. We're looking at three general areas - 

General
Gen 1 (2009 - 2016 Limited)
Gen 2 (2016 - )

But we haven't finalized this yet.

</Moderator>

As for OP's question about any Gen 2 in the wild. I haven't seen any on the south and west sides of Denver.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My wife and I saw one the other day on the road (a Premier). She really liked it a lot, as did I, moreso than I already did from pictures and the Auto Show. The complexity in the rear fascia is really brought out on the road (it kind of blends into itself in pictures).

I'm still waiting for the Build Your Own option on the Chevy site, though.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Local dealers don't have any Gen2.s in stock. The Gen2s are listed as "in transit", so they should be here shortly. They are peddling 2016 Cruze Limiteds like crazy though. You have to watch the ads as they don't always mention "limited" along with "2016" in the large print, but do so in the mouse print.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> <Moderator>
> 
> We're reviewing options right not on how to best restructure CruzeTalk. We're looking at three general areas -
> 
> ...


I"m voting for separate sections to delineate Gen1 from Gen2. I will save a bunch of extra work by everyone trying to make that determination to OPs questions. It may require the Mods having to move threads when folks don't follow the guidelines, but it will still make things simpler in the long run. Of course, I'm spoiled by having completely different forum sites for different generations.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> I"m voting for separate sections to delineate Gen1 from Gen2.


If it was me, I'd probably take all of "Technical Discussion" and place it under "Gen1" and create a new empty "Gen2". At least until we know what parts of Gen2 are in common with Gen1. I'd think parts of paint and interior care would probably be common to both but I'm not so sure about the rest.

Rather than create a new, empty section(s), maybe the best thing is to tag threads "Gen2" and when there's enough, create the division and move threads by the tags.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Like I said we're still working on this.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To the OP.......I have seen several at dealers in N/E Illinois.

Also saw my first 2017 Volt being delivered last Saturday.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Based on another thread, I'd suggest that Gen1/Gen2 banners have a good picture to help people identify which 2016 they have.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'd think parts of paint and interior care would probably be common to both but I'm not so sure about the rest.


That's probably the only category that would really carry over between the two. Most everything is different enough (including powertrain) to potentially warrant its own section, in my opinion (including its own Diesel section when that comes out). That said - it could still easily be lumped into the same Cruze section, as long as when a topic is posted, it's known whether the topic originator is talking about a 1st or 2nd gen Cruze. 

Keeping the same topics and making it for both generations would limit the "emptiness" of the 2nd gen copied forums, and likely result in more replies.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

They're all over around here, but GM employee cars. As well as a lot of D2JCI.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

My local dealership has a 2nd Gen Cruze 1LT " in-transit." They also still have a brand new 2014 CTD on the lot for $20,450 after a $8,000 special discount, lol! 

I really think GM caused a lot of unnecessary confusion that could have been avoided if they would have just labeled the 2nd gen Cruze as a 2017!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> My local dealership has a 2nd Gen Cruze 1LT " in-transit." They also still have a brand new 2014 CTD on the lot for $20,450 after a $8,000 special discount, lol!
> 
> I really think GM caused a lot of unnecessary confusion that could have been avoided if they would have just labeled the 2nd gen Cruze as a 2017!


I certainly agree with you.......the new V2 Volts, being delivered now, are labelled 2017.

Rob


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> My local dealership has a 2nd Gen Cruze 1LT " in-transit." They also still have a brand new 2014 CTD on the lot for $20,450 after a $8,000 special discount, lol!
> 
> I really think GM caused a lot of unnecessary confusion that could have been avoided if they would have just labeled the 2nd gen Cruze as a 2017!


My one local has a2 Gen 1LT in stock. And another dealer has a loaded Premier in transit.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MP81 said:


> My wife and I saw one the other day on the road (a Premier). She really liked it a lot, as did I, moreso than I already did from pictures and the Auto Show. The complexity in the rear fascia is really brought out on the road (it kind of blends into itself in pictures).
> 
> I'm still waiting for the Build Your Own option on the Chevy site, though.


You can build one at edumunds.com


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> Like I said we're still working on this.


the VW forum separates different models and generations pretty well, if you haven't looked at that perhaps that could help with some ideas?


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> the VW forum separates different models and generations pretty well, if you haven't looked at that perhaps that could help with some ideas?


Corvette forum also does a good job at separating.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

sublime1996525 said:


> Corvette forum also does a good job at separating.


Agreed...the Corvette has 7 different gens to keep squared away...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gen 2 Cruze on the forum = separate but equal?! Haha/jk!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> My one local has a2 Gen 1LT in stock. And another dealer has a loaded Premier in transit.


Excited to see a loaded Premier! Are you going to go check it out when it arrives? If you do, take some photos or even a walkaround video! I still think they should have stuck with the LTZ trim level naming. I'm not too fond of the whole "Premier" thing!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

!!!

Apparently my dealer has a Premier either ordered or on the lot, not sure.

Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> !!!
> 
> Apparently my dealer has a Premier either ordered or on the lot, not sure.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm...


Pohanka Chevrolet in Chantilly?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Pohanka Chevrolet in Chantilly?


That's the one! (until next month)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> That's the one! (until next month)


You moving? Also, that $24,990 price tag would leave me to believe that although it's the Premier trim, it might not have a bunch of options added to it?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> You moving? Also, that $24,990 price tag would leave me to believe that although it's the Premier trim, it might not have a bunch of options added to it?


The window sticker for the Premier at Green Chevy in East Moline IL is $28,240.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> The window sticker for the Premier at Green Chevy in East Moline IL is $28,240.


That sounds more like it, haha!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> That sounds more like it, haha!


The only option it doesn't have is the safety package.


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a L model on order looking forward to getting it soon. I'll let you know when it comes in. Maybe I can answer questions as there is little information available that I can find. I also have some build update information I found on the net.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> That sounds more like it, haha!


That sounds like way too much money for a Cruze


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> The only option it doesn't have is the safety package.


At that price, and it still doesn't have all the packages?! I'm sorry, but this paying $27,000 - $30,000 for a **** compact sedan is getting out of hand! I understand they are packing more cool features and options into these small cars but being at or just south of $30,000 for this class and size of car is about **** ridiculous! I think compact car prices need to top out at $25,000 for top models with all the safety and tech options checked! We're certainly not getting better reliability, better QC from the plant, or better service from the dealership when we buy the top trim model as opposed to the base model, so what the **** are we really paying for and why?


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Starks8 said:


> At that price, and it still doesn't have all the packages?! I'm sorry, but this paying $27,000 - $30,000 for a **** compact sedan is getting out of hand! I understand they are packing more cool features and options into these small cars but being at or just south of $30,000 for this class and size of car is about **** ridiculous! I think compact car prices need to top out at $25,000 for top models with all the safety and tech options checked! We're certainly not getting better reliability, better QC from the plant, or better service from the dealership when we buy the top trim model as opposed to the base model, so what the **** are we really paying for and why?


That is why I ordered the L. $1500 more for a compass, floor mats,and an arm rest. $1000 more than that for the auto. Upgrades are way too expensive IMO.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> At that price, and it still doesn't have all the packages?! I'm sorry, but this paying $27,000 - $30,000 for a **** compact sedan is getting out of hand! I understand they are packing more cool features and options into these small cars but being at or just south of $30,000 for this class and size of car is about **** ridiculous! I think compact car prices need to top out at $25,000 for top models with all the safety and tech options checked! We're certainly not getting better reliability, better QC from the plant, or better service from the dealership when we buy the top trim model as opposed to the base model, so what the **** are we really paying for and why?


The Nav package alone is a $1995.00 option. The new blue color adds another $395.00. The RS package adds $795.00 and 18 inch rims. It looks like a fully loaded Premier tops out at 28,995.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

GMCwantsLS1 said:


> I have a L model on order looking forward to getting it soon. I'll let you know when it comes in. Maybe I can answer questions as there is little information available that I can find. I also have some build update information I found on the net.


Is the L model the base trim? What color did u get?


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

2013Cruze said:


> Is the L model the base trim? What color did u get?


L is the base trim. Only 2 colors available white and silver. I chose silver.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> Is the L model the base trim?


IIRC, It's a step below LS.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> IIRC, It's a step below LS.


Yes, L is the basic entry trim level.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought I saw a new Gen2 Cruze (or possibly Gen2 Volt since they look like twins now) a couple weeks ago in Colorado Springs while finding a parking spot. I didn't catch a good look at it though, as it was driving away and it might have been a new Malibu since they look similar now in my opinion. I tried to get turned back around to go see the car for sure, but it was gone too fast for me to do so ... Stupid parking lot traffic!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> The Nav package alone is a $1995.00 option.


I always find this price offensive ... because I can get a [email protected]$$ Garmin with lifetime map updates for 1/3 that cost! Not to mention the fact that our good 'ol U.S. Air Force provides the signals to us 24/7/365 at no charge. So what exactly is in this "Navigation" package on a car that makes it cost so **** much? It doesn't even come with free map updates ... That's another $195 last time I checked! I've had my wife call me several times to find a location on my phone because the vehicle's nav took her someplace else! (That's on the map makers though, not GPS) And I don't even see the Navigation radio as an option on the All New 2016 Cruze except on the Premier trim level, so maybe someone else knows more than the site I used to "build" a Cruze


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I always find this price offensive ... because I can get a [email protected]$$ Garmin with lifetime map updates for 1/3 that cost! Not to mention the fact that our good 'ol U.S. Air Force provides the signals to us 24/7/365 at no charge. So what exactly is in this "Navigation" package on a car that makes it cost so **** much? It doesn't even come with free map updates ... That's another $195 last time I checked! I've had my wife call me several times to find a location on my phone because the vehicle's nav took her someplace else! (That's on the map makers though, not GPS) And I don't even see the Navigation radio as an option on the All New 2016 Cruze except on the Premier trim level, so maybe someone else knows more than the site I used to "build" a Cruze


Edmunds.com explains each option. But it's called Navagation sun and sound package. Color dic, Bose premium 9 speaker sound system 8 inch color touch screen, power sunroof.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> You moving? Also, that $24,990 price tag would leave me to believe that although it's the Premier trim, it might not have a bunch of options added to it?


The $24,990 price would be a Premier with RS package ... that's it


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Edmunds.com explains each option. But it's called Navagation sun and sound package. Color dic, Bose premium 9 speaker sound system 8 inch color touch screen, power sunroof.


Which brings forward another complaint for GM and every other manufacturer. Why on Earth do I NEED a sunroof in order to be allowed to get a navigation capable radio? Sun and Sound package used to be sunroof and Pioneer stereo, with the navigation option being a separate option. I simply miss the days of being able to pick and choose which options I want on my car. I understand (to an extent) the monetary implications behind options packaging ... but some of the combos really make no sense. For example ... if you would have tried to order a 2014 Eco w/manual transmission, you supposedly weren't able to get the 6-way power seat as you could with the automatic tranny. Here again, why does my transmission choice have anything to do with whether or not I can have a power seat. And WHY wasn't I able to get a sunroof on a Cruze Eco either? Couldn't GM have simply left that "loss of fuel efficiency due to added weight" choice to the consumer? Shouldn't the consumer be able to choose exactly what they want if they're willing to actually place an order for their desired car, instead of choosing something off the lot? I don't always want what they deem are the "most frequently ordered together options" according to people saying that based on what is selling off the showroom floors. They're selling because they are there and what's available for immediate purchase, NOT necessarily because it's what people actually want. 

But I digress from the OP's topic. My apologies


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Which brings forward another complaint for GM and every other manufacturer. Why on Earth do I NEED a sunroof in order to be allowed to get a navigation capable radio? Sun and Sound package used to be sunroof and Pioneer stereo, with the navigation option being a separate option. I simply miss the days of being able to pick and choose which options I want on my car. I understand (to an extent) the monetary implications behind options packaging ... but some of the combos really make no sense. For example ... if you would have tried to order a 2014 Eco w/manual transmission, you supposedly weren't able to get the 6-way power seat as you could with the automatic tranny. Here again, why does my transmission choice have anything to do with whether or not I can have a power seat. And WHY wasn't I able to get a sunroof on a Cruze Eco either? Couldn't GM have simply left that "loss of fuel efficiency due to added weight" choice to the consumer? Shouldn't the consumer be able to choose exactly what they want if they're willing to actually place an order for their desired car, instead of choosing something off the lot? I don't always want what they deem are the "most frequently ordered together options" according to people saying that based on what is selling off the showroom floors. They're selling because they are there and what's available for immediate purchase, NOT necessarily because it's what people actually want.
> 
> But I digress from the OP's topic. My apologies


That's how GM & other car makers get u to spend more money to get 1 or 2 things you may want in a package you have to get the entire package. Same thing with color options. Some exterior colors & interior colors only available on certain trim levels.

Black metallic is no longer and extra charge color anymore. Wonder why?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Black metallic is no longer and extra charge color anymore. Wonder why?


Because the BGM paint quality sucks?!


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lordstown started shipping to dealers on Monday.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm gonna have to take a look.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2016 Chevy Cruze LT in Kinetic Blue Metallic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Another pic of a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm going to go check out an LS in that same blue Saturday. I don't know, they still look weird to me. Maybe it's the wheel size?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2016 Cruze RS in Mosaic Black Metallic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2016 Cruze RS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a pic of a 2016 Cruze LT in Summit White.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2016 Chevy Cruze in Summit White.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Still wating for my dealer to get the loaded Premier in.


That's the one I want to see...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 187009
> 2016 Cruze RS in Mosaic Black Metallic.


and I thought my 16in wheels looked bad! Those rims looks WAY tiny and out of place on this car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I rolled thru my local Chevy dealer and they have maybe a dozen new gen Cruzes and most if not all are pretty basic models, just arrived last few days, I must say without really looking close I am pretty underwhelmed and not impressed. Took way too long to get to lots for a 2016 and I don't think if I were in the market today I would give them a serious look. I have a 2015 CTD and I plan to drive for awhile and just enjoy what I have.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 187017
> 2016 Cruze RS.


I am a fan of the RS front end design.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

All the other cars were still in transport mode and plastic sheet interiors. All they had out was this LS. There was more, I may go back and look another day. In person it looks better but still bland w/o RS package. Seems like the DI 1.4 was quieter than my 61K 1.4 and the turbo looks super tiny. Didn't drive it as it literally was just parked and had no fuel. Spotify worked in both iPod mode and Apple CarPlay but you need to exit CarPlay for album art. Didn't try out XM as it wasn't activated yet. Favorites tabs is kinda overkill, it gives you a full screen of all 6 pages of channels. 
























You totally could option the Premiere Cruze into the price of a 2.0T Malibu 2LT


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> and I thought my 16in wheels looked bad! Those rims looks WAY tiny and out of place on this car.


One of the things engineers look at is the ratio of "sprung" weight to "unsprung" weight. That is, the weight of the main car body to the weight of all the stuff that follows the bumps in the road. It has a big effect on ride smoothness. It's easy to get a 2-ton car to ride like a land yacht. Getting a smooth ride out of a lighter car means shrinking the weight of the wheels. That's probably what's behind that.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I have my salesmen getting 1 of the 2 Premier's that they just got in today PDI so I can have it for the day on Monday. It's going to be along couple of days.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

spacedout said:


> and I thought my 16in wheels looked bad! Those rims looks WAY tiny and out of place on this car.


The wheels on the Premier look good. Would have took pics but they had them park to close together to get any good pics.

They really come from the factory with much more proctetive covering than the first gen Cruze.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow-

I never thought my simple thread would have this much traction! 

Does anyone know what the standard interior colors are besides "Jet Black"? Or while we're at it any leather interiors besides black? 

I waited three months to get the medium titanium on blue topaz exterior. 

Hopefully there's an option besides all black, or I'll be waiting an entire generation.. 

While I haven't seen GEN 2 in person, I'm getting less impressed. I'll be keeping my GEN 1 for at least a few more years. 

It appears the details on Chevy.com for a build selector aren't there, yet the cars are on dealers lots? Big mistake Chevy Marketing. Even if you are trying to hold info to sell out the 2016 Limited's!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I have my salesmen getting 1 of the 2 Premier's that they just got in today PDI so I can have it for the day on Monday. It's going to be along couple of days.


Dang! They're letting you test drive it for a day? They must think/know you're a serious potential buyer for it, because damned it I'd let someone have the top trim model and rack up miles on it if they weren't serious about buying it, lol/jk! When my dealership get the Premier trim in, I'll go test drive it for shits and giggles.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Dang! They're letting you test drive it for a day? They must think/know you're a serious potential buyer for it, because damned it I'd let someone have the top trim model and rack up miles on it if they weren't serious about buying it, lol/jk! When my dealership get the Premier trim in, I'll go test drive it for shits and giggles.


Between my wife and I we have bought 5 Chevys from him. He already know that if I like it I will order one from him.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> Wow-
> 
> I never thought my simple thread would have this much traction!
> 
> ...


Go to edmunds.com you can build one with all options and trims.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Dang! They're letting you test drive it for a day? They must think/know you're a serious potential buyer for it, because damned it I'd let someone have the top trim model and rack up miles on it if they weren't serious about buying it, lol/jk! When my dealership get the Premier trim in, I'll go test drive it for shits and giggles.


From a short distance away you can't tell the Difference between the Premier and a Malibu. Even up close it looks like a slightly smaller Malibu.

I just hope the first year of the Second Gen Cruze doesn't have the problems that first year of the first Gen did.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Dang! They're letting you test drive it for a day? They must think/know you're a serious potential buyer for it, because damned it I'd let someone have the top trim model and rack up miles on it if they weren't serious about buying it, lol/jk! When my dealership get the Premier trim in, I'll go test drive it for shits and giggles.


You might not want to test drive one you might end up wanting to trade in your LTZ...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> You might not want to test drive one you might end up wanting to trade in your LTZ...


Ha, I'm already wanting to trade the **** thing in and get my money back with all these stupid little issues I'm having with it! Doesn't quite make you feel good about spending 26-28,000 on a brand new car when you can't even seem to sit back and enjoy driving the **** thing because all these little, but super annoying things pop up. Maybe I'm just being too critical but then again, I'm the one paying the monthly bill on it for the next 5-6 years. I'm sure this first year of gen 2 Cruzes will be problem laden just like the 2011 first gen Cruzes were.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> You might not want to test drive one you might end up wanting to trade in your LTZ...


Reason I kinda didn't. New 1.4 is supposedly putting out Trifecta numbers before a tune. 

Also forgot to post earlier, child locks are tabs now, not key in to turn.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Reason I kinda didn't. New 1.4 is supposedly putting out Trifecta numbers before a tune.
> 
> Also forgot to post earlier, child locks are tabs now, not key in to turn.


1.4 T = 153 HP. Depending what I can get for my 2013 Cruze LTZ I might be trading her in soon.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm...you can get heated cloth seats on the LT manual. But you have to get push button start. Blech.

And 17"ers are optional!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I noticed last night that configure and build is now available on chevy.com. I also started a separate thread on ideas for LS to LT mods that could be done from the DIY prospective. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...en-2-ls-vs-lt-differences-diy-conversion.html


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

my dealer actually has some new ones listed as inventory but the status is in transit. that was about two weeks ago. haven't checked lately


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My local dealership has gen 2 cruzes, not really impressed with lower models, the premier RS in blue was pretty nice, stopped this morning, seems to be improvement in driver seat which I liked. My local dealership sometimes has over 100 cruzes. They are coming in now pretty fast. I really like the Malibu as well, would like to see them out the diesel in the Malibu


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> My local dealership has gen 2 cruzes, not really impressed with lower models, the premier RS in blue was pretty nice, stopped this morning, seems to be improvement in driver seat which I liked. My local dealership sometimes has over 100 cruzes. They are coming in now pretty fast. I really like the Malibu as well, would like to see them out the diesel in the Malibu


One of my local dealers has 2 Premier's in stock. But the one I want to see is still sitting at the factory waiting to be pick up. The Kinetic Blue Metallic Premier.


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

Seems the build option on Chevy's site is not fully ready yet. It is missing a lot of options such as the RS. I am drooling to order my new white Cruze!


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Hmm...you can get heated cloth seats on the LT manual. But you have to get push button start. Blech.
> 
> And 17"ers are optional!


Apparently, you can't get the LT with a sunroof and the confidence package, either. That's odd.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Been looking at the build options. You can only get the z-link in the première. Found some local dealers with premiers with the RS package for around 25,000. 

Also noticed the RS package is all cosmetic now and you don't get the z-link with the RS package. 
I can't remember how long it has been since I had a car with a foot pedal emergency brake. I think it has been since the 80's. 

Not really thrilled at the options but I can understand their way of thinking of how they are offering them. I still wish you could get a leather steering wheel without going all in on the leather. I like cloth seats and I like a leather steering wheel - call me odd. I wish you could z-link on the LT too.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> I can't remember how long it has been since I had a car with a foot pedal emergency brake. I think it has been since the 80's.


This is only true for the automatic, the manual transmission ones has a lever like the current cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Was able to grab a few more pics yesterday. I kinda want to test drive one but don't want to be swayed into a trade in just yet. 































Fuel door seems to be larger to fit the DEF fill cap when Diesel is available. I may try to test drive that one.












I may try to get a shot like this again but from outside the car.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't think I have ever had a car with a foot pedal emergency brake. So this Cruze is an all new design but GM puts a feature on it from over 30 years ago.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't think I have ever had a car with a foot pedal emergency brake. So this Cruze is an all new design but GM puts a feature on it from over 30 years ago.


My 2005 Malibu LS had a foot pedal e brake....they consider it a parking brake when in this location, because obviously in an emergency, good luck hiking up your leg to mash it before you collide/crash.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> My 2005 Malibu LS had a foot pedal e brake....they consider it a parking brake when in this location, because obviously in an emergency, good luck hiking up your leg to mash it before you collide/crash.


That's what I thought too. If GM did it just for interior looks they could have just put the little lever like the Buick Verano has.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Was able to grab a few more pics yesterday. I kinda want to test drive one but don't want to be swayed into a trade in just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally a color I like on a Cruze other then Black. Always regretted not getting Blue Topaz when I had the chance.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Finally a color I like on a Cruze other then Black. Always regretted not getting Blue Topaz when I had the chance.


For me, getting blue meant getting an auto trans. No Bueno. 

Seems like Blue is the color this car looks the best in.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Omfg I hate blue on a car. 

Why didn't gm give the car an electronic e brake? Seems sometimes that they are content with making cars instead of making excellent cars.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

money_man said:


> Omfg I hate blue on a car.
> 
> Why didn't gm give the car an electronic e brake? Seems sometimes that they are content with making cars instead of making excellent cars.


Wonder if the Premier has electronic e brake?

Not that it's deal breaker but why would GM put in a foot pedal e brake on a 2016 model car?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> For me, getting blue meant getting an auto trans. No Bueno.
> 
> Seems like Blue is the color this car looks the best in.


Looks good in black too. Just can't see myself buying another black one though.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> For me, getting blue meant getting an auto trans. No Bueno.
> 
> Seems like Blue is the color this car looks the best in.


I believe this is the best color (and configuration Premier RS) anything else just looks cheap and like a "play" car.....deep colors make (swoopy/curvy) cars look expensive and luxurious....at least to me....now if a car is sharp and mean and has pointed angles....by all means bright colors and dark colors...anything will look good....but on dough-y swoopy cars...gotta make them look handsome and grown up haha.








*TLDR:* I like this color best


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I believe this is the best color (and configuration Premier RS) anything else just looks cheap and like a "play" car.....deep colors make (swoopy/curvy) cars look expensive and luxurious....at least to me....now if a car is sharp and mean and has pointed angles....by all means bright colors and dark colors...anything will look good....but on dough-y swoopy cars...gotta make them look handsome and grown up haha.
> View attachment 188041
> 
> 
> *TLDR:* I like this color best


Is that color Blue Ray Metallic?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> Is that color Blue Ray Metallic?


Yessir


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Yessir


That would be my second choice. Still think I would get Kinetic Blue Metallic.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> That would be my second choice. Still think I would get Kinetic Blue Metallic.


From that head on pic you posted in the Kinetic Blue, actually does look pretty good....I think it's more the car than the colors that don't always look great....depends on the angle you're lookin at it I guess.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> From that head on pic you posted in the Kinetic Blue, actually does look pretty good....I think it's more the car than the colors that don't always look great....depends on the angle you're lookin at it I guess.


My one local dealer has 3 Kinetic blue ones in transit 1 of them is a loaded Permier RS. They have 2 premier in stock now 1 black Metallic and the other one Srien Red.


I'LL be test driving one of the Premier's today.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> That would be my second choice. Still think I would get Kinetic Blue Metallic.


Also, as a footnote, I'm pretty disappointed they don't offer the pearl-y white that the more expensive cars have.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> My one local dealer has 3 Kinetic blue ones in transit 1 of them is a loaded Permier RS. They have 2 premier in stock now 1 black Metallic and the other one Srien Red.


My dealer only has 1 Premeir RS and it's in Siren Red...which I dislike greatly...so that's no fun.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Also, as a footnote, I'm pretty disappointed they don't offer the pearl-y white that the more expensive cars have.


I almost bought a Verano Just to Get Diamond White Tricoat.

But you can only get that color in a Sonic.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I do like a very dark blue.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> I almost bought a Verano Just to Get Diamond White Tricoat.
> 
> But you can only get that color in a Sonic.


The Impala and Malibu have the Iridescent Pearl Tricoat which is almost the same......I LOVE it....such a great color and basically any car.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> The Impala and Malibu have the Iridescent Pearl Tricoat which is almost the same......I LOVE it....such a great color and basically any car.


It's close but I like the diamond white better. I just don't get why the color offered on a sonic but can't get it on a Cruze. The only thing I can think of is Lordstown is unable to do a Tricoat color.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> It's close but I like the diamond white better. I just don't get why the color offered on a sonic but can't get it on a Cruze. The only thing I can think of is Lordstown is unable to do a Tricoat color.


Yeah the Diamond white is slightly more gold....I like them both equally...such a sophisticated color....but yeah I agree it sucks they don't offer it on the Cruze...and could very possibly be because Lordstown can't do it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Guess we might find out in 2017 Cruze Hatchback comes out because that car won't be built in Lordstown. It might be available in different colors.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> Guess we might find out in 2017 Cruze Hatchback comes out because that car won't be built in Lordstown. It might be available in different colors.


It might be, they at least have an orange color for the hatchback that isn't for the normal cruze...so that may be a door to other colors!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> It might be, they at least have an orange color for the hatchback that isn't for the normal cruze...so that may be a door to other colors!


It's kind of the reason I'm torn between getting a 2016 or waiting and getting a 2017 Cruze. But then there's the chance GM will delete some option that I would want on the 2017 Cruze.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> It's kind of the reason I'm torn between getting a 2016 or waiting and getting a 2017 Cruze. But then there's the chance GM will delete some option that I would want on the 2017 Cruze.


I'd definitely wait....you know how new models and redesigns always have a zillion problems and then the next couple years they refine them....just look at the 2011 and 2012 Cruze....class A example of that. I'm just a person that would rather be safe than sorry I guess haha. If you decide to get one now, then I hope you have fun with it!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I'd definitely wait....you know how new models and redesigns always have a zillion problems and then the next couple years they refine them....just look at the 2011 and 2012 Cruze....class A example of that. I'm just a person that would rather be safe than sorry I guess haha. If you decide to get one now, then I hope you have fun with it!


GM did wait a extra year to release the 2 Gen Cruze. But one thing for sure I don't want one of the first built ones that are on dealer lots now. More then likely I will wait unless I really like it enough.


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

I only see the RS on the LT auto and premier. If they do not have the RS on the LT manual...I am gonna blow a fuse. Anyone else see something different?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I'd definitely wait....you know how new models and redesigns always have a zillion problems and then the next couple years they refine them....just look at the 2011 and 2012 Cruze....class A example of that. I'm just a person that would rather be safe than sorry I guess haha. If you decide to get one now, then I hope you have fun with it!


Yeah, but watch the glove box light disappear just like it did for the 2012.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yeah, but watch the glove box light disappear just like it did for the 2012.


Might point exactly. Among other features,options.


----------



## connorwm (Jan 22, 2015)

Im surprised they're not already available. I saw one driving around way back in November near the Malibu plant with normal looking plates and no camo. Might have been a GM higher up I guess. But what do I know


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

The 2016 build your own just went live a few days ago 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Configurator Goes Live | GM Authority I haven't seen a 2016 in the wild yet (NW Houston)


----------



## SMKS (Jun 15, 2015)

I still haven't seen any in real life. I'll have to keep my eyes open next time I drive by our local Chevy dealer.

I was just on the Chevy site playing with the build-it options. It looks like they are still optioning it in a boneheaded way. You can't get cruise control with a manual trans on the L or LS level. You have to step up to the LT, which brings a significant extra cost.

I'm assuming they do this because cruise control is a highly desirable option for many people and they want to force you to buy a bunch of other stuff to get it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> Omfg I hate blue on a car.
> 
> Why didn't gm give the car an electronic e brake? Seems sometimes that they are content with making cars instead of making excellent cars.


Has anyone seen any issues with the Verano since it has the electric one. 



2013Cruze said:


> Looks good in black too. Just can't see myself buying another black one though.



Yeah black is not fun at all. Summit white was a horrible color, White Diamond Tricoat would have been the best color to have and I would have paid the premium for it.




anthonysmith93 said:


> I believe this is the best color (and configuration Premier RS) anything else just looks cheap and like a "play" car.....deep colors make (swoopy/curvy) cars look expensive and luxurious....at least to me....now if a car is sharp and mean and has pointed angles....by all means bright colors and dark colors...anything will look good....but on dough-y swoopy cars...gotta make them look handsome and grown up haha.
> View attachment 188041
> 
> 
> *TLDR:* I like this color best


That color isn't doing it for me. Black seem to be the better color with the older RS rear bumper. I guess I'd have to see it in person as the silvers and blues I posted are the only colors they seemed to ordered so far.




anthonysmith93 said:


> Also, as a footnote, I'm pretty disappointed they don't offer the pearl-y white that the more expensive cars have.


Yep, would have a White Diamond Tricoat Cruze to match my Subaru if they offered it. 


ChevyGuy said:


> Yeah, but watch the glove box light disappear just like it did for the 2012.


Glad I took the time to read all the replies before replying! I was gonna say the same thing when I was watching @sparkman's video. 



SMKS said:


> I still haven't seen any in real life. I'll have to keep my eyes open next time I drive by our local Chevy dealer.
> 
> I was just on the Chevy site playing with the build-it options. It looks like they are still optioning it in a boneheaded way. You can't get cruise control with a manual trans on the L or LS level. You have to step up to the LT, which brings a significant extra cost.
> 
> I'm assuming they do this because cruise control is a highly desirable option for many people and they want to force you to buy a bunch of other stuff to get it.


No cruise on a manual kinda sucks. Manual doesn't always mean "I'm a cheapskate" let me get everything that's not mandated by law stripped from the car.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Has anyone seen any issues with the Verano since it has the electric one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not trying to nitpick, but the pic I uploaded was Blue Ray Metallic, not black....it is, however, very dark and the pic is of a computer screen so quality wasn't great so I can see the confusion. I also don't love black on the new model.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Not trying to nitpick, but the pic I uploaded was Blue Ray Metallic, not black....it is, however, very dark and the pic is of a computer screen so quality wasn't great so I can see the confusion. I also don't love black on the new model.


Yeah I was saying it wasn't my tea and I liked black better. 

Looks wise, maintenence sucks on my BGM just for it to be dirty a day later.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

pics of a 2016 Chevy Cruze Premier RS...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like RS back looks better in black this time around too.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pics of the 2016 Premier RS I had for a few hours yesterday.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Looks like RS back looks better in black this time around too.


It's not an extra charge color this year. GM has a new name for the color now too Mosaic Black Metallic.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 188625
> View attachment 188633
> 
> 
> Pics of the 2016 Premier RS I had for a few hours yesterday.


How was start stop? I want to test drive but I don't want to grow attachment knowing what they are going to give me for trade in value.



2013Cruze said:


> It's not an extra charge color this year. GM has a new name for the color now too Mosaic Black Metallic.


Yeah I saw that, didn't get a chance to compare it to the 16 limiteds on the lot. One day(hopefully not sooner than later) ill go back to see if they finished unpacking the rest of the cars. A good deal were still in transport mode with pretty much empty fuel tanks.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> How was start stop? I want to test drive but I don't want to grow attachment knowing what they are going to give me for trade in value.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw that, didn't get a chance to compare it to the 16 limiteds on the lot. One day(hopefully not sooner than later) ill go back to see if they finished unpacking the rest of the cars. A good deal were still in transport mode with pretty much empty fuel tanks.


Black Metallic paint seemed to look the same to me maybe even a little bit better. One thing I did was check out the quality of the paint on all the new Cruze's didn't notice any paint flaws hopefully that means maybe GM improve the quality of the paint. I was only allowed to put on 30 milies but it was enough to make me want one.

I don't really want to find out how little I will get in trade for my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

On the way home tonight I thought I saw my first one in Cincinnati so I pulled over and waited for it to pass me and it was a 2016 Electric Blue LT Nice looking car. It had Dealer plates on it but none the less!!!!! Maybe I will go out car shopping next Wed. after wife looks for her new car since her son needs to use hers Wed thru Saturday to drive down to his new job at Amazon in Ky. She wants a different car and he can "have" hers 2005 Chev. Classic


----------

